
Show HN: Paladin Cyber (YC S17)- Free browser security and protection for Chrome - theredsix
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/paladin-browser-protectio/lkhghipfmlbmmcamcamkhpjjggnlpani
======
zelandiya
Great job guys! Nice to see one solution that covers many different types of
potential security threats.

------
Hortinstein
Very cool, some other good information on the website:

[https://www.meetpaladin.com/paladin-browser-protection-
for-c...](https://www.meetpaladin.com/paladin-browser-protection-for-chrome)

Hope to see some deep dives on the extension features on your blog!

------
theredsix
Han from Paladin here. We are really excited to launch our latest Chrome
Extension and excited to get feedback from users like you.

Paladin was founded as a Cyber Protection company for SMBs. One of the
products that we began building was a cyber protection tool suite for
employers to give to their employees. The tool would help mitigate the risk of
being hacked. We also provided remediation services, that was all backstopped
by a cyber insurance policy. Our chrome extension was built with NSA level
encryption and security measures, and we realized that we couldn’t just let
this chrome extension hide behind a wall only for small businesses.

Once we had tested our chrome extension extensively, we decided to take our
mission of making cyber protection easy for the little guy, and extend it to
consumers by offering our Paladin Browser Protection for Chrome to the general
consumer, free of charge.

As consumers and internet users we are often at risk of being hacked, even
when we don’t necessarily realize it. Add to that the fact that most available
tools out there are really only band-aids, incomplete, or act as medicine, we
realized it was important to build a vaccine. Paladin Browser Protection for
Chrome provides protection against the top 5 consumer vulnerabilities:

Weak passwords, unsecured public WiFi, phishing emails and website, unsafe
content and XSS vulnerabilities and attacks. Here’s a breakdown of the
features and how they work:

\- Password management -65% of people use a single password among all
applications, so when one login is breached, they all will be. Setup a single
sign-on password with our password manager and generate strong passwords for
all of your logins.

\- Phishing protection - 91% of successful hacking attempts start with
phishing emails. With Paladin’s Browser Protection Chrome Extension we protect
your inbox (compatible with Gmail and Outlook365) by calling out malicious
attempts so you don’t get hacked.

\- Unsecured WiFi protection - 68% of public and unsecured wifi users fall
victim to an attack. We encrypt all your data before it goes to the router,
then route it back through our servers, leaving you clear of any danger.

\- Website and content filtering - 99% of known threats are blocked by our
filter. The filter prevents you from accessing all phishing websites along
with other unsafe sites

\- Cross-site scripting protection - 50% of websites are affected by XSS
vulnerability. A script attack allows a hacker to transfer malicious code
right through a normally visited website. We stop them dead in their tracks
and report back to Paladin and the authorities to take them down.

Explore the chrome extension, test it out, and let us know what you think. I’m
here to answer your questions.

